# steve from canada



## stevewonders (Dec 14, 2018)

Long time lurker, first time poster. You guys have a great forum community, looking forward to participating. Thanks!


----------



## allstarchuck (Dec 14, 2018)

Welcome! Newbie too here.


----------



## stevewonders (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks bro!


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## adhome01 (Dec 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2018)

stevewonders said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. You guys have a great forum community, looking forward to participating. Thanks!



Welcome!


----------

